# LGB Mikado



## mrbearmc (Sep 3, 2008)

Is the LGB Mikado (25872) plug and play? And if so, how do I access the plug?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Do you mean "can I buy an LGB decoder to plug in?" 

Or do you mean some other hardware? 

Only an LGB will plug in. I think Massoth may have a cable/harness. 

What hardware are you looking for? 

Do you need a link for an exploded diagram? 

*http://www.gartenbahn.at/downloadarchiv/25872P-1.PDF* 


Regards, Greg


----------



## Axel Tillmann (Jan 10, 2008)

ZIMO has also a Plug and Play board, but with any plug and paly you have to be happy with the result. If you want to seperate functions out that LGB designed to be jointly then the only way is to gut the elctronics and require the engine. If you are not that particular then the TrueSound DCC decoder + the Plug and Play board will do the trick.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Axel, can you elaborate on your post. 

So the Zimo plug and play might not have as many functions as a "normal" decoder? 

What do you mean by "functions designed to be jointly"... 

Here's a good change to educate me! 

Regards, Greg


----------



## ZachsPappaw (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm pretty sure that's the Southern model that I had 2 of, and they came with MTS and sound already installed?

Hope that helps.

Jeff


----------

